# When Do Pups Learn Their Name



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

I searched the forum, and couldn't find a thread that was already started. If I missed it, please someone provide the link.

My puppy is 12 weeks and 1 day old. Sometimes she comes when I use her name, but I think that it is perhaps the tone of voice that I'm using, or that I have a nummy treat in my hand. Other times, I can use her name and she is all about something else, so either she doesn't know her name, or she's intentionally ignoring me.

We've had her for 4 weeks. At what age do they start to learn their names?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It depends on how much time you've spent teaching her. Mine are usually responding to their names very quickly, certainly well within 4 weeks after I get them, because I teach them by saying their name and then giving them a treat many times throughout the day. 

I started teaching Dena her name in the car on the way home from the breeder's. It was a 10 hour drive, so I figured while my husband drove and I sat in the backseat next to the crate I might as well use that time productively.


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

Good suggestion. Perhaps I've not spent enough time with her on this. I'm learning fast that most of the time it's not a puppy problem, but a human problem! That'll be tonight's homework lesson.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

One suggestion to help her learn faster is to not use her name when you don't mean for it to be directed at her. For example, have a nickname to use when talking about her to someone else in her presence, or just say 'the dog' or 'the pup'. That way the only time she hears her name is when you actually want her attention.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You definitely have to teach them their name just as you teach sit or down or heel. Otherwise it's just so much human gibberish. The easiest way I've found is to say the name, give a treat. Say the name, give a treat. Very quickly they'll learn to come running for a treat when they hear their name. Then you can extinguish the treat over time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good that you first looked for a thread! 
I would have someone hold your pup while you are about 10 ft away and call him. He runs to you when you call him, party and pay when he gets to you. Work on that and go longer distances, I would have the pup run only to you, not the other person if you want his complete focus on you. If it is another family member, that is fine-but many times when training pups we want them to focus on us only so they won't learn to seek out others or be distracted easier.


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

I am happy to report that after a week or so of training, in a "no distractions" atmosphere, we know that when we hear our name, and we give eye contact to Mommy, we get lots of praise and treats.

We're still working on getting the same response when either outside, or if the cats are around.

Such a good little girl. Thanks to all for the advice!


----------

